# Babylon 5 vs Star Trek: the poll!



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

Let's end this!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 8, 2005)

No! Don't make me choose!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> No! Don't make me choose!



CHOOSE!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 8, 2005)

BABYLON 5!!!

You bastard.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> BABYLON 5!!!
> 
> You bastard.



Victory!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 8, 2005)

The infidels shall go the way of the Tkon empire


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 8, 2005)

Or the Markab Theocracy, if you prefer.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 8, 2005)

Voted for Star Trek.

I used to have a bit of a crush on Dr McCoy


----------



## Random One (Oct 8, 2005)

i vote for Babylon 5 because the dialogues always make laugh-it's like watching home and away in space!

star trek is just boring


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> i vote for Babylon 5 because the dialogues always make laugh-it's like watching home and away in space!


----------



## Passdout (Oct 8, 2005)

Star Trek wins for me!


----------



## darren redparty (Oct 8, 2005)

firefly


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

Going by the voting I reckong the tabloid headline should be "U75 in no taste in Scifi shocker!".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

darren redparty said:
			
		

> firefly



Firefly?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 8, 2005)

Trek ... but only for the classic series  ... babalon 5 is better than TNG  and  enterprise  put together  and  i wouldn't say voyager or DS9  were better than B5   ...


but  the  original is  just ... mad   perfect ...  B5 didn't have the line  nuclear wessels did it?


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 8, 2005)

Anything with Andreas Katsulas:





+


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 8, 2005)

I think Star Trek may win but it should go to Babylon 5...imo


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 8, 2005)

Star Trek trumps inMerchandising, appeal, viewing figures...

All immaterial

But even with that....

Star Trek every time


----------



## nightowl (Oct 8, 2005)

both have their merits, although deep space nine was a bucketload of shit


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 8, 2005)

"Do I get my admiral stripes, now?"


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 8, 2005)

Where can i aquire Babylon 5 i wonder...

PMs accepted


----------



## nightowl (Oct 8, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Where can i aquire Babylon 5 i wonder...
> 
> PMs accepted



wh smith had season box sets reduced to twenty quid a while ago


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 8, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> wh smith had season box sets reduced to twenty quid a while ago


 *makes it to the stairs before he realises they are shut now*

Damn


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Where can i aquire Babylon 5 i wonder...



You can have it all.


----------



## rednblack (Oct 8, 2005)

babylon 5 - a political soap set in space, like a combination of the west wing, eastenders and space 1999! 

deep space 9 was a poor rip off

however star trek voyager is a million times better than babylon 5 - crusade


----------



## rednblack (Oct 8, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Anything with Andreas Katsulas:



he was definately my favourite


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> babylon 5 - a political soap set in space, like a combination of the west wing, eastenders and space 1999!
> 
> deep space 9 was a poor rip off
> 
> however star trek voyager is a million times better than babylon 5 - crusade



Hmmm don't agree Crusade and Voyager were about as crap as each other...


----------



## Rob Ray (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh c'mon Voyager was a monument to awfulness only outstripped by that pile of faecal matter with the guy from Quantum leap a little while back. The captain's hair alone deserved a firing squad...

If you want a true Sci-fi classic in that vein, Battlestar Galactica was _obviously _superior, or even Blake's 7  .


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2005)

BABYLON FIVE'S A BIG PILE OF SHIT!


----------



## rednblack (Oct 8, 2005)

it's like the pompey and saints of the sci fi world


(b5 being saints obviously)


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2005)

yes, burned bright for a while but ultimately disappeared


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> BABYLON FIVE'S A BIG PILE OF SHIT!



"Get aaaht!"


----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> wh smith had season box sets reduced to twenty quid a while ago




for gods sake did you ahve to tell derv that!!


----------



## ost2life (Oct 8, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> it's like the pompey and saints of the sci fi world
> 
> 
> (b5 being saints obviously)



not really, everyone knows pompey are better. there's no real question.


----------



## dervish (Oct 8, 2005)

Know what I'm buying!

Babylon 5, by miles. 

Have to agree Firefly is bloody wicked too.


----------



## rednblack (Oct 8, 2005)

ost2life said:
			
		

> not really, everyone knows pompey are better. there's no real question.



*fills petrol driven chainsaw*


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2005)

makes a change, most other petrol fired engines are currently rusting on bricks in scum aren't then?


----------



## ost2life (Oct 8, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> *fills petrol driven chainsaw*



HAW HAW
unless you're planning to carve a line through the M27 you can put that away


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 8, 2005)

Voted B5

But I don't care, I enjoyed all of them.

The original ST is now too dated, NG was good, especially towards the end.  DS 9 really started to join the stories into a 'sort of' history whilst also appealling to the war-ry buggers out there.  Voyager continued in that line.  Enterprise started good, lost it's way with the pre-occupation on the Time Wars that weren't mentioned in the other shows and the Xindi storyline.  The last season was excellent and is what tthe rest of it should have been - bringing the other story lines together.

B5 was brill in that it was a packaged story line from beginning to end.  Crusader might have been OK if it was allowed o continue, bit of a bummer that it was killed off.

Firefly - please... We were supposed to be talking about quality - not Rawhide in Space!


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 9, 2005)

By the way, the Babylon 5 "Megaset" is to be released shortly, so it might be worth waiting to see if the indvidual Season boxsets will be reduced in price further....
(_Bruce Boxenleiter is making a apparence at the Sf/Fantasy/anime convention being held at Excel at the end of this month to "plug" it, so to speak...)._


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2005)

ost2life said:
			
		

> HAW HAW
> unless you're planning to carve a line through the M27 you can put that away



Grrr!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 9, 2005)

'Babylon 5': fucking rubbish, rubbish, rubbish, rubbish, rubbish. With a sprinkling of dog's rod.  

How thee compare to ye mighty 'Trek?!


----------



## peppery (Oct 9, 2005)

Babylon 5 obviously. Star Trek was so sanitised and perfect.

If I recall the creator of B5 submitted it to the producers of Trek as a series to be set in the Trek universe, but they rejected it and instead came up with their piss poor version DS9 instead.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2005)

I heard Strazcynski, the creator of B5, may be on board to write the next Star Trek series in a few years' time.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 9, 2005)

I voted Babylon 5, but Firefly is clearly better than both - although that might be cos I've just discovered it!


----------



## peppery (Oct 9, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I heard Strazcynski, the creator of B5, may be on board to write the next Star Trek series in a few years' time.




What I heard was that JMS sent an open letter to Paramount detailing his vision  of a very different type of Star Trek. It had a five year story arc and he even wrote a back history. But it was rejected by Paramount.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 9, 2005)

B5 gets my vote.

there was even some continuity from episode to episode (when garibaldi was injured and he gradually got better over a couple of episodes)

i had a problem though  not thinking of Bestor as Checkov occaisionally

RMF: I met Andrea Thompson (Talia Winters) at Gatwick Airpoort a few years back.


----------



## Macabre (Oct 9, 2005)

B5 series 3 shits on every other scifi program ever made, the whole vorlon/shadow intrigue over the whole programs life was masterful storytelling


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 9, 2005)

Amazon's selling the B5 box set for £150. Here


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 9, 2005)

DS9 was alright. The War saved it.

Voyager had its moments...or moment...depending how you look at it.

Enterprise was pants, until the last series, which was brilliant

Franchise too far


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2005)

Good to see the B5 votes pulling ahead of the ST ones!


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 9, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> wh smith had season box sets reduced to twenty quid a while ago



Bye bye sudent loan! Dont you love the way enterprise even ripped off quantum leap when the captain kept going into his own past to talk to Daniels.


----------



## boha (Oct 9, 2005)

Babylon 5 by miles. the earth civil war was cracking.
and it had these beauties






anything touched by Berman and Braga is utter shite.
hopefully, now them and Majel Barrett have bled it to death, it won't be back for a few years. maybe they can get a decent writer by then.

star trek had too much pretendy techno bollocks, usually in the 42nd minute of an episode (janeway has now been returned from lizard form  )


----------



## maya (Aug 19, 2014)

I always had a soft spot for Star Trek, but always felt Babylon 5 was a more realistic and less ridgid portrayal of the future: More complex society/cultural diversity, realistic power struggles, etc.

I absolutely hated the crappy B5 music though, and the dialogue sounds like it's been recorded inside a metal container, it's really annoying- so artificial. I can't stand watching more than on B5 episode at a time, because the sound annoys me so much.

I love the OTT trickster character Q from Star Trek, he's like a rogue chaos element in the otherwise extremely ordered ST world... Stirring things up. Of course like all american villains he had to have a comedy british accent 

(Oh, and BTW i didn't know that the actor who plays Red in Orange is the New Black used to be on Star Trek- she was Captain Kathryn Janeway on Star Trek Voyager, apparently.)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 20, 2014)

maya said:


> I always had a soft spot for Star Trek, but always felt Babylon 5 was a more realistic and less ridgid portrayal of the future: More complex society/cultural diversity, realistic power struggles, etc.
> 
> I absolutely hated the crappy B5 music though, and the dialogue sounds like it's been recorded inside a metal container, it's really annoying- so artificial. I can't stand watching more than on B5 episode at a time, because the sound annoys me so much.
> 
> ...



You totally just bumped the 9 year dormant thread to share that fact


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2014)

We're 8 episodes in to B5 and it's getting better. I am told that season 1 is significantly worse than the rest of it, so we're gritting our teeth through the cheesy bits. Can definitely see the potential though. All the politics and various powers at play.

It's a shame the DVD release has such a bad transfer - the SFX look really blurry, and composited scenes are even worse. They should have just left it in 4:3 like it was originally aired.


----------



## maya (Aug 20, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> You totally just bumped the 9 year dormant thread to share that fact


Nah, I was going to start a "Star Trek vs. Babylon 5? the poll" thread, but the 'view similar threads' function helpfully showed such a thread was already made, and I knew someone would be along in seconds to point that out, so I didn't dare start my own new shiny thread... down to being a coward, really. 

BTW, read on the internet that it was Babylon 5's fault Star Trek eventually got axed, is this true? I'm not sure you can always trust the internet.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 21, 2014)

I would watch Babylon 5 again but I will never watch star trek again, well  apart from the original series and maybe the ds9 tribble episode.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 22, 2014)

Babylon 5 is the better show if you ignore the routinely terrible script and acting (Londo and G'Kar aside, of course). So many of the big moments are pure cheese. 

Accepting that it's a melodrama and enjoying the plot is the only way to go.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 22, 2014)

Farscape and Firefly piss on both from a great height *runs*


----------

